# Chain Drowning Rig



## Fox hunter1

Hey everyone i just made a few chain drowing rigs and was wondering if they work better than cable, im hopfully gonna try them out on ***** when its warms up a little. Its march and its 18 degrees out :lol:, Thanks


----------



## xdeano

One thing about chain that you have to remember is that it can get heavy. Cable is very light and is very easy to deal with, and there are many ways of locking an animal up and keeping it under water. Shoot a picture, i'd like to see how you're doing your chain rig.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack

I dont do a terrible amount of water work, but I do enough to know cable drowners are the way to go.


----------



## ND trapper

I have never used chain so I can't give you any opinions on it. I do use aircraft cable and I am very happy with it. Some guys have problems with their cable getting tangled up in the back of their truck or their trap basket but honestly I have not had this issue. The majority of my rigs consist if a wooden stake with the cable pre attached and a disposable stake at the end. I also have just the cables with a "L" lock for certain situations. Hopefully someone with experience using chain will chime in.


----------



## xdeano

all i can add is that I have a idea that would work well with a chain system to lock it into place once the animal gets to the bottom. It has the same principal as the L lock only useing either a round stock pipe or square stock pipe. I've done a bit of drowning using rebar and this same locking device, it works so well.

xdeano


----------



## ND trapper

Xdeano, I wonder if the system you are referring to is the same system used by a lot of beaver trappers. It sounds like it and if it is, I have only heard very good things about it.


----------



## johnsd16

I really like 7x19 cable in either 3/32 or 1/8. It's a bit more forgiving on kinks than 7x7. The tighter you keep it the less kinking issues and the fewer you'll have to trim or toss. I use the 7x19 for drowners and coni tie offs and really like it. Chain is heavy, rebar is cumbersome but nice to have in the right situation.


----------



## xdeano

Yeah, it probably is very similar to what others are using. I use a quick link to attach the trap to the lock so that I can set on dry land and move the trap to the water. With rebar it's a pain, definitely like cable better.

xdeano


----------



## Fox hunter1

This is is a picture i got of the internet but its the exact same setup i use with a quick link to connect the trap to the lock


----------



## barebackjack

Looks heavy as hell. Hope you dont have to hoof em to far.


----------



## xdeano

looks similar to the lock i'm using on my rebar, if i have to. they're designated for those close to the road spots. cable is much nicer, you should give them a try.

deano


----------



## Fox hunter1

the chain i use is a lighter dog chain so its really not that heavy, but i agree cable would be a lot lighter but i didn't want to run in to the problem of it kinking, and chain it a little easier to handle with my trapping pack. I only made three so i will test them out and see how it goes ill post some pics of my trap pack when i get them loaded on the computer.


----------



## barebackjack

I use 3/32 cable, as long as its pulled tight its relatively kink resistant. And when its all kinked up I chop it up and make pogo's. By that time ive got my use out of it and than some.

1/8" cable would probably last a lot longer. And if your rich the 7x19 cable is TOUGH stuff (but spendy).


----------



## lyonch

Your set up will work, however as other stated, when you start setting a lot of traps in a day that set will get heavy quick. I prefer 1/8" 7x7 cable for a drowner. 7x7 is more forgiving on the kinks you mentioned. i do however love the smoothness of the 1x19. I do not have any experience with the 7x19 so i can't comment on that. If i was in your situation, i would put a swivel on the end of your trap chain, and slip the cable through the other end of the swivel. this will act as your locking device. I put a pogo in the front, and the back (no rebar to carry). I also leave the loops big enough that if i do need to drive rebar (rocky conidtions) i can do so. If you are getting into some beaver areas, the lock you have shown will work great on rebar when you use it as a drowning rod!!


----------



## Fox hunter1

hey thanks for all the info everyone it sounds to me that cable is the way to go so im gonna go buy some and try it out with an L lock


----------

